# Deal or No Deal



## Oldtyme (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. 

Quick question:  I found an online distributor selling a Sun System 2 (400w) HPS unit for $99 ($126 shipped)(price is without bulb).  After thinking this is the one that does the MH & HPS I found out it wasn't & only did the HPS (the MH only sales for the same amount)(also the one that DOES the MH & HPS is like $159(w/out bulbs)
If you don't know about the Sun System is.... its a ballast/light in one.  It's what I currently own (the 150w model) and I've had no problems. 

So. For $126 + $20 for bulb is this the best I'm going to get 400w's of light for?   Would the one that does both MH & HPS be a wiser investment?  
I'm on a tight budget @ the moment. 

Thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2011)

well if your going to veg with the 150 and flower with the new one the just go for the hps, but other than that the one that runs hps/mh would be your best bet.

your not gonna find a 400 much cheaper than that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

IMO, this isn't any kind of special deal.  You should be able to find "deals" like this all day.  Also, I believe you are far better off with a remote ballast.  While the 150W probably doesn't get that hot, the 400W with attached ballast is going to put out significantly more heat.

Have you checked E-Bay?  Here is a 400W with a digital ballast and a HPS bulb for $150:  hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-SYSTEM-400W-XL-SUN-LAMP-/310301949373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483f6ffdbd

You might also want to check out HTG.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2011)

Oldtyme said:
			
		

> If you don't know about the Sun System is.... its a ballast/light in one. It's what I currently own (the 150w model) and I've had no problems.


 

If its a built in ballast I wouldnt get it, your going to want to seperate it if you have heat problems, and then you could have just gotten a industrial high bay fixture and seperated it for alot less.


----------



## Carlo (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

i found that hpsgrowlightstore has very decent prices. The best thing is that the lamp comes with the bulbs, hangers, etc. and its free ups shipping.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2011)

Item number              
140518846223           US $159.90            400 WATT 400w MH+HPS DIGITAL GROW LIGHT HOOD SUN SYSTEM

That is digital and comes with both a MH and HPS bulb I believe,,,

Here is what it says:

Package Includes:

    1x 400W Metal Halide Bulb
    1x 400W High Pressure Sodium Bulb
    1x 400W Digital Electronic Ballast
    1x Extra Large Reflector
    1x Ceramic Socket
    1Set Hi-Low Yoyo Reflector Hanging kit
    1x Free Timer


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.   While the price is hard to beat for THAT system, I found that I can get something w/a separate ballast for the same $ or even cheaper. 

Now comes the question I'm afraid to ask : )

Ed Rosenthal (Cannabis Culture Magazine) stated there is no reason to use both MH & HPS.  hXXp://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/2611.html 
Is he just high? Or is he right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't use MH at all (I love my HO T5s sooooooo much!).


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 10, 2011)

No MH here also. Only HPS and some t5s.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

I use HPS all through my grows and have not had a problem. CFLs for seedlings until big enough for hps.


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2011)

HO T5 for veg HPS for flower for me....love it...can't say enough about the HO T5's....


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 10, 2011)

IF you get a magnetic ballast and IF 400w is your max, check out CMH (Ceramic Metal Halide), bulbs. Better spectrum than either MH or HPS.

hXXp://advancedtechlighting.com

For right now anyway, they are also adding a HPS bulb for each CMH ordered.

Check out the site, they have tons of technical information on this.

Wet


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  
I think I found a pretty good deal  
Cheapest I found like this was w/ HTG w/ an older ballast.

(well. it might not show up.... you can see the others the guys sells :  item # 110660152506

400 WATT HPS Air CoolTube Grow Light Switchable Ballast

I paid $129 shipped.


----------

